# Oriental Trading deals!



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Check out these prices!

Hanging Jack-O'-Lantern Skeleton Under $20!

Chrome Female Skeleton Under $35!

Chrome Male Skeleton Under $35!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

First purchase of the season! The pumpkin head skeleton.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Found a few other deals.

Witch $26

And the rest!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If someone is looking for a cheap grandfather clock, this Halloween stand up clock looks like a deal http://www.orientaltrading.com/haun...-a2-13745947.fltr?categoryId=551135+1604+1237


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

dawnski said:


> If someone is looking for a cheap grandfather clock, this Halloween stand up clock looks like a deal http://www.orientaltrading.com/haun...-a2-13745947.fltr?categoryId=551135+1604+1237


Or you can make your own with blockposters.com - just have to find a good pic, I order the copies from Office Depot online, (so I don't wear out my printer) and it ends up costing maybe @ $5 or $10 bucks and I just pick up the color copies and put it together on a large piece of sturdy cardboard.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> Or you can make your own with blockposters.com - just have to find a good pic, I order the copies from Office Depot online, (so I don't wear out my printer) and it ends up costing maybe @ $5 or $10 bucks and I just pick up the color copies and put it together on a large piece of sturdy cardboard.


Wow! Thank you for this post -- I did not know about Blockposters.com. What a great website with some wonderful Halloween decorating ideas.

I love HF -- I am always learning new ways to make Halloween even better!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Free shipping on ANY order! Ends Tuesday, Midnite Central Time.

Use promo code CE186110.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Their Coupon section (at bottom of the main page) has an offer of Free Shipping on orders $49 or more--Code COUPON18.


----------

